# Orphan wild rat needs a friend



## GemVN (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey fellow rat lovers, I have recently been given a pup as a gift from one of my cats that must of found a nest as a few were given to me but only one survived the night. Mummy rat was nowhere to be found and I couldn't just let them die.  This was 3 weeks ago. 
I have hand reared this little guy and he is perfectly healthy, very active and Oh so sweet
I'm guessing he is roughly 4 weeks old now and I'm pretty sure he needs a friend as I know rats do. Soooo here's my question... Can I adopt a pet rat and put them together? Or do I need to find him a fellow wildling-turned tame? 
I have hand reared a few animals in my time but never a rat so any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you x


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

hi, welcome! 
taking the baby in was such a lovely thing to do- i bet you've made a great friend from it! i can't see any reason why you couldn't get him a domestic friend- assuming you've had the little fellow lepto tested? 
i know that many people (even some here i think) keep hand raised wildies in with their domestics! 
and i demand pictures btw- i absolutely adore wee agouti babies!!!


----------



## GemVN (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you for your reply :biggrin:
I haven't had him lepto tested yet as, although I am a veterinary nurse, I am yet to find a vet that doesn't laugh at me when I ask them about it. Most people think I'm gross or stupid for taking him in  Most people are idiots lol 
I have attached (I hope) a couple of then and now pics for you  x


----------



## GemVN (Sep 19, 2014)

And of course I would make sure he is free of any nasties before letting him socialise. X


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Awww, he's beautiful!
I'd assumed the VN stood for vet nurse, but wasn't sure! Would you be able to run the test yourself? Even under supervision?
I don't think any of the vets I work with (trainee ANA) would ever say that to me about a rat! Lol! 
Well, one from before used to, but he learned pretty quick that I didn't ins his 'jokes' funny!  
Most vets I've came across don't Mind rats, but don't know much about them- thankfully amazing exotic vets do exist! Just sometimes a little difficult to find!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You need to get in touch with Laura on here aka spoiled rat. She has half wiildies and knows all about that sort of thing.

He's sooo cute, I don't see why you wouldn't be able to get a 6 week old same sex friend fir him. 
How lovely.


----------



## GemVN (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks guys, I will look into what the testing involves in the week and get to it whatever the mean vets say. :ciappa:
Blade100: I'm not able to PM yet as I am new to the forum, could you maybe point her in my direction please? I'd like to know what to expect in terms of temperament etc too


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

GemVN said:


> Thanks guys, I will look into what the testing involves in the week and get to it whatever the mean vets say. :ciappa:
> Blade100: I'm not able to PM yet as I am new to the forum, could you maybe point her in my direction please? I'd like to know what to expect in terms of temperament etc too


If you register with the fancy rats forum she's a member on there.
And if you make a thread on there you will get much more of a response as there are other members on there that have had wild rats growing up with fancy rats.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

A bit OT... but why do people keep wild rats? 
Most animals can be hand reared and released. 

And why do they use them to breed to domestic rats, what does it add to the line? 

Genuinely curious, no offence intended


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

There was a thread on fancy rats a while back where someone found a fancy rat female outside under there shed.
When caught she was found to be pregnant.
When the baby's were born they were agouti. The mother was white.
Some of the babies had the wild instinct in them as at times were skittish even though they were handled from birth. And other times were lovely.
They all got nice homes with fr members.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Muze said:


> A bit OT... but why do people keep wild rats?
> Most animals can be hand reared and released.


Rats bond quite easily with the person who hand rears them, even with minimal handling, and most become far too tame to release.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

spoiled_rat said:


> Rats bond quite easily with the person who hand rears them, even with minimal handling, and most become far too tame to release.


Oh right I get that, though I used to volunteer in rescue and we had wild rats, mice, rabbits, hares etc and they were all carefully raised for release.

And why breed from them in captivity though? 
Is there something about wild rat genetics that makes them a bit tougher or long lived?

Again, just curious, I see a lot of 'wildies' around and just wondered why


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Muze said:


> And why breed from them in captivity though?
> Is there something about wild rat genetics that makes them a bit tougher or long lived?


I am only aware of one person in the whole country which has a half wild or fully wild line, and that's me, so it's not a common decision.


----------



## GemVN (Sep 19, 2014)

I was hoping to release him when he was big enough but everyone I have asked about it have said he is far too tame to let go.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

GemVN said:


> I was hoping to release him when he was big enough but everyone I have asked about it have said he is far too tame to let go.


If he's that tame I'd be keeping him and getting him company. 
How old is he?
If your keeping him he really needs a male friend or 2 of the same age.
It's not fair him being alone.


----------



## GemVN (Sep 19, 2014)

I will be keeping him and am on the lookout for a friend or two for him. 
As I've never done this with rats before is there an ideal age I should be introducing him to new friends? I'm guessing the earlier the better? And should the friends be a certain age too? I believe he is 6 or 7 weeks old now. Thank you for all the advice you guys have given me so far.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

The earlier the better generally also because he's uneutered. It becomes harder if 2 males are introduced as adults.

Also the introduction needs to be slow and you'd need to keep them in separate cages but near each other so that they can smell each other. Either make a temporary make a bin cage or get a smaller cage that'll act as a temporary cage.

If they are getting used to each other you can put the cages together.

It's hard to find an exotic vet. I use CJ Hall in Richmond and people go there from East London But there might be some in your area. Basically you're looking for a vet with a Diploma in Zoological Medicine or higher(BSc Hons DZooMed or CertZooMed are common). Ask to see that particular vet every time.

Also there are rescues around your area where you can look at adopting a young rat. I've used Starlight Trust before and they are fabulous Starlight Trust - Rodents at Starlight trust
There's also GBH although I'm not sure if they have rats currently: Home - Welcome to GBH Rescue

A link on introducing rats: the Rat Report


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I also found this list online: Vet Index Online Directory - Avian & Exotic Referrals


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

If you get two male babies of around 6-8 weeks you won't need to put them in separate cages, just put them in a dry bath and plonk them all in together.
They will pin each other down and playfight they may chase but it's normal rat behaviour.
After half an hour pop them in a small hamster cage for 3-4 days with only a water bottle and scatter food.
If all is going well and they all sleep in one pile then move them to there permanent rat cage.
It needs to be around 80cm long x 50cm depth x 79cm high for 3-4 rats to live comfortably.
You can get the jenny kd rat cage or the freddy max with those measurements.
eBay is a great place to find rat cages.
Kit out with plenty of rat hammocks, ropes, storage baskets that u hang up with cable ties and cardboard boxes to hide in.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

GemVN said:


> I will be keeping him and am on the lookout for a friend or two for him.
> As I've never done this with rats before is there an ideal age I should be introducing him to new friends? I'm guessing the earlier the better? And should the friends be a certain age too? I believe he is 6 or 7 weeks old now. Thank you for all the advice you guys have given me so far.


Don't use a cage with a plastic base...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

There is furry friends rescue in old coulsdon who often have rats I don't think there 2 far from you if my geography a right, they may also be able to advise of a good vet to have him checked.


----------

